# Vauxhall 40h



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

has anyone ever seen a bleaching/fading type situation going on with the factory paint on this colour ? Its called papyrus metalic i think ? Awfull colour lol


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

I know it looks patchy as **** out the factory, wouldn't surprise me if it did tbh


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted this at work and was budy so will add a little 
Its affected the bonnet and roof and seems like it has stripes on bonnet and patches on roof ? It looks like its lost the pigment in the base colour through the clearcoat ! I have seen similar thing when a cover has been left over a car in hot or damp conditions,the guy has had it from new and is oe paint ! Hes an old customer of ours and i didnt have an explanation for him ? Its not affected when mopped either?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you get my reply dean last week ?
Pop in if your around this way bud ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

and presume you're not referring to tiger striping, when a car is baked with water under the sheet?

Picture would be good.

Yes mate did get your reply. PM us your number will be around the week after next. Racking up the miles till then I'm afraid.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Not sure mate we dont have a heated booth so not from us and as far as im aware its only had a couple of bits of paint work and that was done by us ?


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

what heat source do you use?
Heat lamp or infrared?, if it is tiger striping, you can remove it by using infrared, as it is condensation trapped in the clearcoat.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I wondered about trying heat gun or ir lamp ?


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

It sounds to me that they are sweat marks we get them all the time on new ford rangers when there shipped to us as there covered in white plastic sheeting on the bonnets and Roofs we use a heat lamp on the affected areas to draw out the sweat marks this does the trick


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Scoobycarl said:


> I wondered about trying heat gun or ir lamp ?


^^^ so it could be from factory...

heat gun wont do it, as forcing in. infrared cures from inside out basically pushuing the water out.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Scoobycarl said:


> has anyone ever seen a bleaching/fading type situation going on with the factory paint on this colour ? Its called papyrus metalic i think ? Awfull colour lol


My sister has an 05 sport hatch in this colour...and has that problem. The roof and bonnet look terrible.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its bad really tbh and the customer assures me it factory paint ! It really looks like its been painted by a poor painter and has tiger stripes across the bonnet lol


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Scoobycarl said:


> Its bad really tbh and the customer assures me it factory paint ! It really looks like its been painted by a poor painter and has tiger stripes across the bonnet lol


That's exactly what my sisters looks like...with stripes on the roof as well.
Haven't got a clue what to do with it or indeed if anything can be done to sort it.
She had mentioned it to her local dealer a while back..but they fobbed her off.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea the dealers wouldn't be any help for sure lol


----------

